# four inch plastic drain pipe through concrete foundation wall



## dan patterson (Jan 24, 2011)

how does on put a 4 inch plastic drain pipe through a poured concrete foundation wall


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

very carefully


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Above grade or below?

Above, carefully drill a series of 1/4 holes following a pattern made slightly bigger than the piece you are trying to fit through, this process will take quite abit of time, the better job you do with the drilling process the nicer the hole will look. Once you done drilling, get the cold chisel out and clean up the edges.

Fit sleeve in and trowel in non shrinking grout to seal the sleeve into the wall.

Below grade, not recommended, unless you use a large core drill, and have access to the outside, to reseal the foundation wall.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

broox said:


> very carefully


:thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I was beginning to believe nobody appreciated my style of humor. :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

broox said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I was beginning to believe nobody appreciated my style of humor. :wink::wink::wink:


Are you the other half of Broox and Dunn?


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

That is not the first time I have heard that joke, nor shall it be the last


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The simplest way to install a 4 inch pipe through a concrete wall is to rent a diamond drill rig with a 4-1/2 inch diameter bit. You drill through the wall with the rig, following instructions furnished with the drill very carefully. Once through the wall, you insert the pipe and fill around it with expanding foam. There are gas and electric versions of the drill, you must use the electric version indoors, make sure you have the proper outlet for the drill.


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Daniel Holzman said:


> The simplest way to install a 4 inch pipe through a concrete wall is to rent a diamond drill rig with a 4-1/2 inch diameter bit. You drill through the wall with the rig, following instructions furnished with the drill very carefully. Once through the wall, you insert the pipe and fill around it with expanding foam. There are gas and electric versions of the drill, you must use the electric version indoors, make sure you have the proper outlet for the drill.


Use a 4 3/4" bit, 4" pipe has a 4 1/2" diameter, you won't fit the pipe through the hole the engineer recommends. Engineers.......


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I find it easiest to put it through the wall before pouring the concrete. It's a lot easier to wire a chunk o' PVC to the forms than drill a hole in 6"-8" of concrete.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

All kidding aside if you follow post #8, 9. you should be on the right track.

Tough job no matter what.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Rent one of these


----------

